# MD Deluxe 3 Wheel Trolley.



## palindromicbob (Jun 1, 2014)

After a lot of recent discussions on the forum re: which trolley etc, it got me thinking. I often play in the evening after work and sometime the hassle of ensuring a battery is charged is almost a deterrent especially after a hard day when things haven't gone smoothly. 

I've considered other option including carry or a pencil bag and am still considering a reduced club pencil bag for quick practice sessions but if I want to take my full bag then carrying is not an option for me. 

Decided to go for a 3 wheel trolley and got the MD Deluxe for Â£110 from my club shop.  

First of all the trolley is easy to assemble. A slide mechanism locks the rear wheel and a spring loaded pin locks the font wheel. A quick pull and the whole thing locks into place. 



















It comes with everything you might need and even a few you probably don't. 

Compartment for bits and pieces. Clip for scorecard and pencil. Place for a spare ball and tees. A part to mark a line on your ball. Bottle Holder. Score Counter. Bag straps. Umbrella holder and even and umbrella holder holder. 







The Umbrella Holder Holder. 






The handle is rubberised and really nice to grip and even with my overloaded bag it is easy to push and manoeuvre, You can also adjust handle for height.

I have an MD bag and naturally it fitted perfectly but so did my Dad's Power Kaddy bag.   

Take down is done with one button press. 







With the wheels off it is really compact. I have included photos of both the MD and my Gokart in the Boot of my Kia Rio with my golf bag to give an idea of size. 













Can't wait to get this out onto the course for a proper test. I did give it a shot over the garden and the gravel driveway and it was a breeze to push.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 1, 2014)

There only seems to be a space for two balls though. Hardly enough is it?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 1, 2014)

chris661 said:



			There only seems to be a space for two balls though. Hardly enough is it? 

Click to expand...

Actually only one ball. The other one is the tool to mark a line on your ball. Thank god for the ball silo on the bag and the big pocket


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks pretty much the same as my I-Cart, which looks the same as the Bullett trolley on Amazon etc. I am sure that there is a company putting these together then just adding the right branding to them. Good trolleys at a good price and certainly, to my mind, not paying nearly double for the better known names.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 4, 2014)

First spin on the course with the trolley. Very easy to control and steer . Also easy to push even in the rough,  Certainly perfect for the use I have it for and will be great on days away when the Gokart is just too bulky.


----------

